# Simplicity and great plains



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello My name is Ryan. I had a toy railroad as a kid and have recently got back into the hobby. I purchased "simplicity and great plains" layout kit from atlas. It has 3 spurs on it and I am wondering what kind of industries or business I could add to the layout to give it a purpose for existance


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Model Railroaders block?*

On the great plains? Reminds me of farming,(produce) ,cattle, (meat), cowboys and native
Americans. farming machinery, Kansas city, Beer and so forth, for example? Let your
imagination be your guide. Good luck, And take your time. Regard's,tr1


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Just so we all know what you are talking about here is the track plan. It wasn't cheap was it [email protected] Unfortunately you are a bit limited as the spurs are quite short but you could lengthen them.

By the way, welcome to the forum.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello and welcome!

You ask "what can I add?" The answer, as with many other questions in this hobby, is, "It's your layout. Add whatever you want to."

Now practically, you're not going to fit an entire refinery complex on that small layout, but you COULD put some small parts that would suggest a larger plant, especially when combined with a scenic backdrop.

If you'd like to trend more towards realism, do some research and see what real railroads did (agriculture, and more recently ethanol and oil are good starts).

The layout is your sandbox. Have fun with it.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You'll be limited to smaller rail users due to your layout size.
But there's a good number of choices you could make.
First, try to get more than one on a 'team' track.

Here are several to think about:

Stock Pen for your cattle cars.
Oil terminal for your tankers.
Sand and gravel dealer for your hoppers.
Small Less than Car Load freight station for your box cars.
Junk yard for your gondolas.

With all of those in operation your switchers will get
a good workout.

Don


----------

